# We are surrounded by idiots and hypocrits



## cfm78910 (16/1/15)

Hi Guys

This post is going to be a bit of a rant, please forgive me.

I try to read just about anything about e-cigarettes and vaping I can find on the Internet and I'm sure most of you do too. What gets my back up is the amount of garbage that makes it into the public domain. The sad thing is that people who don't have the brains or guts to make up their own minds about something then latches on to the opinions of these self-proclaimed "experts" and all of a sudden they know everything. Here are a few things I feel really strongly about.

If I see the question "can e-cigarettes help you quit smoking" one more time I'm going to puke. And then they argue that it actually can't or that it is not really effective. These "experts" seem to argue over these things in their own little universe, to me it looks like they don't even bother to speak to the only people who can actually answer this question with some credibility, the vapers themselves. We are all here because vaping brought us here and like me I am sure most of you either quitted smoking completely or cut down dramatically. What more is there to know? But that is not what these idiots want to hear. These days when I read something the first thing I do is to try and work out what vested interest this particular idiot has. It is usually in a tobacco company (they hate vaping because they are loosing millions of clients), the government (they don't want you to stop smoking because of the revenue they earn), a pharmaceutical company (vaping massively undermines the sale of NRT's like gum and patches which are expensive and failed miserably in getting people off tobacco) or some health organization that, despite their claims, don't care about the health of smokers. Like the WHO. Why are they so against vaping? If they were serious about the worldwide health risks of smoking they would be seen handing an electronic cigarette to every smoker on the planet. Let's face it: vaping is the only thing that got most of us off cigarettes.

And how about this one: "are e-cigarettes safe?" Vomit, vomit, vomit. At this point it looks like it is 99% safer than tabacco. As a smoker I by default accepted the massive risks associated with smoking. Do they really think I'm going to loose sleep over the 1%? My body thanks be every day for vaping instead of smoking and that's good enough for me. Subject closed.

Then there is this whole thing about vaping making smoking attractive to young people. Smoking is attractive to young people anyway but the "experts" don't want to hear that either. I started smoking well below the legal age because I thought smoking was cool. 30 years later and I still think smoking is cool. What's not cool is what it did to my health and it certainly is very uncool to see someone die from a smoking related illness. Kids will experiment with smoking and vaping whether these "experts" like it not. My son is 11 and he knows he is welcome to start vaping whenever he wants. I'll set him up with a decent mod and make sure his tanks stay full. Why? Because, just like me, he will probably also at some point think smoking is cool and I would much rather see him vape than smoke. He will be much cooler than his smoking buddies because instead of blowing a tiny little bit of smoke from a burning, stinking cigarette he will be enjoying a really tasty juice and blow massive clouds. Suddenly the cigarette looks a bit last century, doesn't it?

What I love about all of this is to see how irritated these so-called experts are that we invented a smoking alternative that works. Without the tobacco industry, the pharmaceutical companies, governments or health organizations. We managed to do something they failed at miserably and they hate our guts for that.

Anyway, rant over. 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2 | Winner 17


----------



## Andre (16/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

we all thinking it, finally it needed to be put out there.

Well done Sir, i tip my hat to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

a comment on the young people... i do alot of consulting and its always cool to see the "youngsters" at college are now vaping instead of standing behind the pillars smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (16/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This post is going to be a bit of a rant, please forgive me.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this, but it isn't quite this one sided anymore...check out the amazing positive articles @Alex has been posting in the news section of late which tell the other side of this story (our side). The "positive movement" is gaining some momentum at last 

I've stopped reading most of the "same sh1t with a different twist" articles out there. Right now every shady news outlet (so, most of them) is using it as click-bait - and unfortunately is seems to be working 

Also, I'd still like to see some extended studies before I declare vaping the "absolute 100% way of quitting smoking"...sure it's worked for a lot of us, but personal experience (and even the limited, but vocal opinions of existing vapers) is hardly conclusive evidence. I do "believe" it is the best way to quit smoking - and I'll say so to anyone who will listen 

In the end, as long as we persevere (and of course, we will), this crap will be drowned out by the truth - it happens with any new disruptive technology

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

Nicely said....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (16/1/15)

Well Played bro Well played


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

Nice post @cfm78910 
It's okay to rant - I hear you loud and clear and agree with your views

Now can we have a cool avatar pic from you at least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> a comment on the young people... i do alot of consulting and its always cool to see the "youngsters" at college are now vaping instead of standing behind the pillars smoking.



I also hear that 'a lot of the kids at school are using Twisps'. I'd personally like to know how many of them bought the Twisps themselves vs. a mom or dad taking the initiative or putting their foot down and insisting "If you are going to 'smoke', I likely will not be able to stop or discourage you, so rather use something that is deemed a safer alternative" and supply them with the kit anyway.

I'm sure the same amount of kids in school are starting to experiment with 'sex, drugs and rock & roll' as in my time - likely far higher percentages in any way, as the youth seem even more confused about their identities these days and certainly seem to be far more susceptible to peer pressure to be seen as part the hip or in crowd. ( I did not care in school, and I still don't really give a hoot what other people think of me - it's their opinion only and they are welcome to it or shove it where the sun don't shine )
If kids start off vaping instead of smoking, it's a lesser chance of a full-on nicotine addiction in my eyes and still a win vs. tobacco. They would have started smoking anyway, but this is not possible to prove in 'research', so it's easier to blame vaping for being the 'gateway into smoking' vs. 'at least he/she chose a somewhere safer alternative instead'.

The gateway stuff is still bullshit in my books though as these things are very difficult to prove and would always be as objective as your and my taste preferences and experiences of the various jooses. How can you prove that anyone would have started smoking if vape kits was not available?
Would I have vaped instead of smoked ? I don't know, I would have likely smoked anyway as vaping is 'safe' so looks like it's more for woosies 

All I know is : The sooner kids switch, the lesser the risk likely gets as they would not endure the repeated exposure to the known poisonous crap we inhaled 20 to 40 times every day for 10, 20 or 30 years - only time will tell.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

Would be interesting to know... 

My mum is a teacher in a primary school, one day I went to visit her and found a twisp on her desk. Asked her if she started to Vape  and she told me that is was confiscated from one of the learners who was smoking in class.

Parents came that afternoon to come and collect it from the office.


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

On that matter of smoking in school. Who's parent caught them and threatened to make them eat the cigarettes?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/1/15)

That would likely not have put me off smoking, but it would have been a blow to Chewing Tobacco 

Wait till you grab your pack of smokes hidden in a draw underneath your clothes and open it just to find a note in mom's handwriting :
"Come see me !"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/15)

That's hardcore!


----------



## Arthster (16/1/15)

Someone quickly... hand @cfm78910 a Bells


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (16/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This post is going to be a bit of a rant, please forgive me.
> 
> ...


Give them stick man, i know how you feel 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (16/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> On that matter of smoking in school. Who's parent caught them and threatened to make them eat the cigarettes?


I was busted by a friends little brother, on Guy Fawkes when i was sixteen, little shit got me into some big kak that night. A month later my dad bought me a pack of chesterfield lights, im like WTF ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster (16/1/15)

shaunnadan said:


> On that matter of smoking in school. Who's parent caught them and threatened to make them eat the cigarettes?



I use to sneak out the house late at night to go smoke, it was the only time my mothers hawk eyes weren't following me. So this one night I was standing outside and it was pretty dark out to. Next minute I hear this deep dad voice going "have you got another one?" Needles to say I K@ked my self. That was the first smoke I shared with my dad. Best night of my life.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

My mother brought me cigarettes when i was in hospital from a bike crash. dumbass, i suppose i thought she didn't know. And only now do i know how much they smell.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

@cfm78910 , it is worse than you might think, the FDA and DEA...wrt to both tobacco and food. Worse than i thought, the disease is built into the food. Yesterday, i read something about radioactive/Polonium, wrt cancers - tobacco and food - fertilizers. 
wrt to vaping and the nonsense about "gateway" and does it work for quitting smoking - best to avoid reading it, just stay away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheed (17/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Give them stick man, i know how you feel
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


"...them stick man..." give them the istick!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waheed (17/1/15)

As to the aspect of vaping leading to smoking I'm not so sure because after being analogue free for over a year I realise just how much they smell and taste like k@k! So if I started with vaping I would have never become a smoker. Just saying

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

I had this discussion before.but not here and just feel the need to post my view here...
Teenagers...they will do most things you warn them not to do and yes most of them will try smoking.
I realized that when I saw my kids friends running around the corner with a stinkies.
Warned them,but later decided to rather teach them and steer them in another direction.
And I got some zero nic juices that we gave them to get their heads away from smoking stinkies and other stuff.
The good thing is they have not asked about stinkies yet and asked about vaping which to me is a better sign than analogues.
And for this I was called out for bad parenting on this forum and teaching my kids wrong. Kids will catch on crap and rather let me controll what crap they get up to then try to force them to do something they might end up doing the opposite.
And everything else @cfm78910 said!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/19)

If one, or either of my sons come to me and say that he wants to smoke, I’ll drive him to the nearest vape shop and get him something that is safer. Lucky for me they had to put up with the smell for so long, so *lesser* chance of that happening. And I would have done it at any age they may have been had I been a vaper at that time. If I will be called a bad parent, them I’ll carry that badge with pride.

Luckily I allways told them it was bad and how difficult it was to stop for me, and they experienced me trying. Their pocket money procured a box of Marlboro and a box of matches through the gardener when I was trying to quit on a couple of occasions. Apparently I was not good conversation while quitting, only grunted like Conan the Barbarian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

Main thing is now we know and now we can change their minds.
My kids think vaping is cooler and hate the smell of stinkles,but that smell never put alot of teens off. It never put any of us off either.
So I will gladly do my kids that favour,but also to a certain extent. They get to Vape when they have been good its not an everyday or even everyweek thing.


----------

